# anyone running an atomlab g.i. frame?



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Is anyone running an Atomlab GI frame? How do you like it? What size is the seattube? The price is right and the specs look great, I just haven't much other info on one.
Thanks,


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been looking for info also....without much luck. A guy on a different forum said customer service was awful.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

are you looking to run gears or SS? I'm not sure, but I believe the frame only comes with vertical dropouts.... but don't quote me on that, don't want to steer you away from a frame I have never even seen in person. I think it's a pretty heavy frame as well... but you're right, the price is right.


----------



## mboeder (Nov 12, 2004)

It's a heavy, geared only frame that rides okay. Get a Evil Doc they are dope, I got one to ride as a demo last week so a couple more weeks and I will have a full review, but with sliding dropouts its one of the best all around frames.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I went ahead and bought one, but haven't picked it up yet. I'll post a bunch of photos so you can decide for yourselves. I wish I could afford an Evil DOC- they are dope- but this is as close as I can get at less than 1/2 the cost. It has vert dropouts, but I'm used to running a tensioner, so I'm not too concerned. So far customer service was great, the shop ordered it direct one day and had it the next.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm runnin' an Atomlab G.I. bolt on rear hub. This is my second hub, 1st one had th' freehub :madmax: go out, I've been greasing the bearings prertty regular on the latest one an' it's been ok for close to a yr now. CS wasn't a pretty :shocked: thing concerning these hubs. My LBS had 4-5 returned:rant: for warranty issues. The hub is cheap but holds up IF you do regular maintenance on it. Can't speak about their frames, good luck w/ yours.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wayndar said:


> I went ahead and bought one, but haven't picked it up yet. I'll post a bunch of photos so you can decide for yourselves. I wish I could afford an Evil DOC- they are dope- but this is as close as I can get at less than 1/2 the cost. It has vert dropouts, but I'm used to running a tensioner, so I'm not too concerned. So far customer service was great, the shop ordered it direct one day and had it the next.


Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing about how it rides....


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Rode with someone Saturday night that has had one for a couple months, says he's liking it.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

*Finally got the frame*

So I finally started building the Atomlab GI frame yesterday. The quality looks good so far. The gusset looks good, the bottom of the headtube is left thicker to beef that up, the black finish looks good- hopefully its powdercoated, not just paint. The specs- 5.25lbs., 15.5" chainstays, 22" from seattube to headtube, 26.8mm seatpost, nice flat dropouts so I can throw a peg on the left side. My friend at the shop faced the headtube and chased the BB threads. It was missing one of the v-brake allen mounting bolts. Its tough to get good pictures of a gloss black frame, but here goes-


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, looks really nice!!! will you run it as 24 or 26"?
I must say though, your posted weight seems pretty optimistic, as that is how much their Daytona triple butted Trailpimp frame weighs.... but regardless of weight, you must be stoked on your purchase! :thumbsup: 
can't wait to see'er built up, post some pics and keep us updated with a review....


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

So here it is finally built up. It took a while to find the time to get the "magic gear ratio" to lose the chain tensioner. I ended up with 32x17 with about 1/8" filed out of the axles to shorten it to work with a new chain. There isn't much room left from the K-rad to the chainstay brace behind the BB. The QR seatpost clamp is so I can use the bike for my morning commute and even a little SS trail riding. by the way the seatclamp is 28.6 diameter and the post is 26.8. I used my kitchen scale for the weight. It's not the most accurate one, but the weight could only be off by an ounce or two at the most.
I haven't ridden it much yet, but my first test ride manual with it was about 45' which is way better than on the old rigged up XC bike. My toes don't buzz the tire anymore either. I'll hopefully ad some riding pictures soon


----------



## stump5t3r (Sep 2, 2007)

*i just brought 1 of these aswell*

hi there im new to this forum but i was looking at this thread cause i just brought 1 of these frames. mine will be built up a lot diffrently to urs as i run discs and 24" wheels as i will use it for freeride/jumping. just wanted to say its looking sweet though and i cant wait to get mine i will also add pics up when ive built it up. thanx ben


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks very nice Bro!

Why only one peg though I wonder?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That's verry nice dude, and you've got a cute lil brother hehe. Good luck on that one!


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, didn't think I'd see this thread revived. I'm still running the GI, but some things have changed since last year- I figured out how to add the front left peg to the Stance fork and dropped it down to 80mm, the rear tire is now a 1.95 semi-slick XC tire for better clearance, a Profile Imperial sprocket to quiet down the creaks from the old spider/chainring/guard combo, Atomlab GI bars with a little more rise, ditched the orange XC seat too. I want to slam the front end even more, since I really only ride the park with it.
Oh, and that's my son.


----------



## stump5t3r (Sep 2, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking, how come you are running suspension and 26" wheels if you ride park? i ride park on bmx and have tried it a few times on my mtb. it was horrible riding that in the park after the bmx. but since ive switched to 24" and tried again its a lot better. i still have sus but if i was to ride mtb in park id change them to ridged. its easy for me to say as i have 2 bikes so i get the best of both worlds but its just a suggestion. thanx ben


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

stump5t3r said:


> if you dont mind me asking, how come you are running suspension and 26" wheels if you ride park? i ride park on bmx and have tried it a few times on my mtb. it was horrible riding that in the park after the bmx. but since ive switched to 24" and tried again its a lot better. i still have sus but if i was to ride mtb in park id change them to ridged. its easy for me to say as i have 2 bikes so i get the best of both worlds but its just a suggestion. thanx ben


It all depends on the rider and what he likes to roll with.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oops sorry dude...no offence =). Yeah....I think your updates will help you ride, but as far as switching components, wait till the components die, till they're really unusable anymore.


----------



## stump5t3r (Sep 2, 2007)

my frame arrived and ive finished building it all up please tell me what u think or if u have ne questions please ask thanx ben  :thumbsup: oh and a pic of my bmx


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

slam that fork


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

slam that fork and your all good nice looking build


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Stump5t3r, nice build on the GI. Riding the skatepark on 26" wheels takes some getting used to and it also depends on the park- some spots are just too tight for the big wheels. I haven't ridden 20's in years and when I borrow bikes they just feel kinda squirrely. I was just looking at building a set of 24" wheels.


----------



## Jack-is-cool (Dec 3, 2007)

What size tyre you running on the rear!? You running 26's!? Holllla!


----------

